# any ice fishin tourneys left this year??



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

just wondering if there's any ice fishing tourneys left this year in central ND


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Carpenter Lake (rolette co) sat 2-24-07 and metigoshe has one coming up in March.


----------



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Coldwater Lake in McIntosh County has one on the 24th. Great raffle prizes and money for fish prizes. $5 a ticket, can't beat it.


----------

